# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haar verven

## Ditto

Ik ben 16 jaar en ik wil graag iets donkere kleur haar. 
Mijn ma is zelf kapster, maar zegt elke keer dat ik het niet moet verven. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik heb nu bruin haar met aan de zijkanten veel lichter. En als de gel eruit is die het donkerder maakt, dan ziet het er echt niet uit. :EEK!: 

Ik wil graag zwart haar, maar ik weet niet of dat wel mooi is. Ik zou niet weten hoe dat uitpakt zoiets. Dus eigenlijk zou ik eerst donker bruin laten verven.  :Big Grin: 

Nog een vraag is: Ik heb ook vaak het idee dat mensen met blond haar eerder mensen mogen met zwart of bruin haar. En zo ook andersom. klopt dat? Ik heb het ook wel is ergens van iemand gehoord.

Geen belachelijke reacties, :Mad:  als je er nix van weet graag mond houden. :Wink:

----------


## Nikky278

Als het de eerste keer is dat je je haar verft, zou ik inderdaad niet met zwart beginnen, dat kon wel eens te veel van het goede zijn. Donkerbruin is dan een goed alternatief. Als je erg twijfelt kun je beginnen met een kleurspoeling, dat is er na een paar wasbeurten weer uit. Is dat goed bevallen, kun je je haar alsnog verven. Als je zelf je haar gaat verven, probeer dan wel eerst een klein beetje verf uit op een onopvallend plekje, om er zeker van te zijn dat je geen allergische reactie krijgt.

En over dat mensen met een bepaalde haarkleur mensen met een andere haarkleur eerder mogen weet ik niet hoor. Iedereen heeft natuurlijk een bepaalde voorkeur, er bestaan duidelijke vooroordelen over haarkleuren, en met een bepaalde haarkleur kun je er vriendelijker of juist strenger uit zien, maar ik denk niet dat dat uiteindelijk echt iets uitmaakt. Ik heb zelf in ieder geval geen voorkeur en vind mensen niet aardiger of minder aardig om hun haarkleur...

Zelf heb ik zo'n beetje alle kleuren die te krijgen zijn wel al gehad, en ooit krijg je hele positieve reacties en ooit wat minder positieve, maar ik heb er nog nooit ruzie door gekregen of spontane vriendschap, dus het heeft toch het meeste met je persoonlijkheid en uitstraling te maken en niet met je haarkleur denk ik...

Waarom wil je moeder niet dat je je haar verft eigenlijk?

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Als je je haar verft met een kleuring die je zelf koopt en aanbrengt en je wilt donkerbruin haar als resultaat neem dan 'middenbruin' de eerste keer...het is algemeen geweten dat een kleuring meestentijds donkerder uitvalt als op de verpakking staat!!
Ik neem altijd donkerbruin en de eerste weken is mijn haar ver zwart,maar dat wil ik zelf dus is dat ok...
Beter eerst iets te licht dan meteen een té donker resultaat nietwaar??

Sterkte en succes met het verven,als je het doet!
Ag Xx

----------


## banana

Als je de eerste keer je haar verft, kun je het het beste met een uitspoelbare verf gebruiken, deed ik ook  :Wink:  (maar ik zou ook inderdaat eerst met donkerbruin beginnen hoor) en als je het dan niet mooi vind, dan ga je gewoon heel veel je haren wassen, je moet doen waar Jij je goed bij voelt, en niets aantrekken van wat anderen ervan denken. dat over: die haarkleur, dat ze je dan meer mogen, slaat ook nergens op, misschien heeft ''diegene'' het gemunt op blond en bruin haar, maar dat betekend natuurlijk niet, dat iedereen dat vind. doe waar JIJ je goed bij voeld, en niet wat een ander ervan denkt. ik ben ook wel onzeker, maar afentoe moet je verder durven. en, begin anders gewoon met een uitspoelbare verf joh  :Big Grin: 

byee

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geef je volledig gelijk banana!!  :Wink:

----------

